# Palette erkennen



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

möchte gerne Palette (Palette mit Pappbögen)unterscheiden die in einen Palettenstretcher einlaufen sollen(vor dem Palettieren). Manche kunden möchten einfach nicht gestretcht haben sondern nur palettiert. Da die Palette aber immer durch den Wickler durchlaufen muss hält sie momentan immer vor dem Wickler an. Jetzt geht der Palettierer zur Palette schaut auf den Paletteschein ob gestretcht werden muss und geht wieder zum bedienpult und gibt die Palette frei, entweder zum einfachen durclaufen durch den Stretcher oder zum einstretchen. Das nimmt natürlich viel Zeit und deshalb wollte ich das automatisieren. Hatte mir schon was ausgedacht, das bei der Produktion an dem Palettefuss ein roter Punkt an die Palette geklebt werden soll(für jede Palette wo gestretcht werden muss). Nacher wollte ich vor dem Einlaufen in den Stretcher den Palettenfuss mit einem Farbsensor abscannen. Habe auch einen Sennsor da, allerdings hat der nur eine Reicheweite von 60mm im Tastbetrieb und im Reflexbetrieb bis 1000mm. Die Rollenbahn auf der die Palette laufen sind aber 1300mm breit und Palette zur Rollenbahnkante hat auch minstestens 150mm Abstand. Gibt es Farbsensor mit höheren Reichweiten? Hab schonmal bei Sick geschaut aber nix gefunden. Oder hättet ihr andere Lösungsvorschläge. Die Steuerung läuft mit einer S7 315er.

Gruss


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

von wieviel "Quellen" kommen denn die Paletten?

Was mir spontan einfällt ist einfach, daß derjenige oder dasjenige, was die Paletten losschickt deiner Steuerung einfach durch ein Signal mitteilt, ob gestretcht werden soll oder nicht.

Also an der Stelle, wo die Palette herkommt z. B. 2 Taster:
Palette vollgepackt, "entsorgen" und stretchen
Palette vollgepackt, "entsorgen" und nicht stretchen
--> Das ganze in ein Schieberegister und der Stretcher weiß, was er machen soll

Andere Idee:
gibt es einen Bar-Code, wo man das rauslesen könnte

MfG


----------



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

Also die Palette kommen wild durcheinander.
Barcode auf dem Paletteschein war auch ne Überlegung
allerdings sind die Palettenscheine immer an´verschiedenen Stellen.
Je nachdem wie es der Kunde wünscht


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

besteht denn die Möglichkeit, der Palette quasi bei ihrer Geburt mit auf den Weg zu geben, ob gewickelt werden soll oder nicht?
Siehe sie beiden Taster oben

MfG


----------



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

Wenn ich beim wegschicken von der Produktion (Geburt) über 2 taster sagen würde ob gestretcht oder nicht hab eich das problem das auf dem Weg zum stretcher noch andere Paletten mit dem Stapler auf der Rollenbahn dazwischen gesetzt werden.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2007)

Hallo,

diese Lösung können wir also vergessen.

Bleibt wirklich nur, die entsprechenden Paletten zu markieren, vor dem Wickler die Markierung zu erfassen und dann zu entscheiden.

Ich werde mal darüber nachdenken (momentan fällt mir nix dazu ein).
Aber sooooo außergewöhnlich dürfte dein Problem nicht sein --> da gibt´s mit Sicherheit eine Standart-Lösung dafür  

MfG


----------



## Gundula (13 März 2007)

1. Lösungsvorschlag:
an Stelle des "Roten Punktes" eine Reflexfolie nehmen und mit normaler Lichtschranke abfragen, Reichweite dann kein Problem.
Man könnte ja was Basteln, was man wiederverwenden kann,
"Heftzwecke mit Reflektor" oder so.

2. Lösungsvorschlag:
Einen Datensatz in der Steuerung den einzelnen Palettenplätzen mitgeben,
also besagte Taster und den von Förderabschnitt zu Förderabschnitt durchreichen, dann ist es egal, ob da einer eine Palette zwischenschiebt.


----------



## HDD (13 März 2007)

Hi, 
ich würde eine ein stück Pappe hinten an der Palette befestigen so das sie übersteht  ( reinklemmen oder kleben z.B. Haftetiketten ) und wenn die Palette am Stretcher  steht eine LS abfragen ist die unterbrochen nicht Stretchen.

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Hatte mir schon was ausgedacht, das bei der Produktion an dem Palettefuss ein roter Punkt an die Palette geklebt werden soll(für jede Palette wo gestretcht werden muss). Nacher wollte ich vor dem Einlaufen in den Stretcher den Palettenfuss mit einem Farbsensor abscannen. Habe auch einen Sennsor da, allerdings hat der nur eine Reicheweite von 60mm im Tastbetrieb und im Reflexbetrieb bis 1000mm.
> Gruss



Hast du mal bei Sick nachgesehen ?

Es gibt auch extra Farben, auf die größere Reichweiten möglich sind !


----------



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

ja, die haben auch nur eine Tastweite von max 60mm


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 März 2007)

Hallo,
wie sieht es mit RFID aus, hab ich mal son bastelset gehabt, hatte bis 50cm Reichweite.


----------



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

RFID??? Das ist doch mit Funk, oder??


----------



## zotos (13 März 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> RFID??? Das ist doch mit Funk, oder??



Ja.

Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 März 2007)

hallo,
industriemäßig bestimmt nicht billig, aber das sind farbsensoren auch nicht, sick vertreib sowas auch, wenn alles andere nicht zieht.....


----------



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Was spricht dagegen?



Nix. Aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich das verwirklichen soll oder wie das genau funktioniert. Farbsensor von Sick liegt so bei 600€


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (13 März 2007)

Ich finde die Idee mit der Reflektorfolie(gibt es ja als selbstklebende Meterware) und einem normalem Lichtschranken am besten !

Was spricht da dagegen ?


----------



## andre (13 März 2007)

Hallo,
RFID ist wohl die sicherste Variante. Du mußt nur dafür sorgen, das zum Schluß der Transponder von der Palette entfernt wird, sonst wird es auf Dauer ziemlich kostspielig.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/rfid/index_00.htm?HTTPS=REDIR

Gruß Andre


----------



## HDD (13 März 2007)

Hi,
RFID ist mit Sicherheit die beste Lösung auch für die Zukunft der Anlage.
Aber ich kenne die Probleme das soll ja alles nichts kosten und da du ja nur eine einfache Ja/nein Aussage brauchst würde ich das auch für zu teuer erachten. Also wie gesagt dem Bediener der Entscheidet ob die Palette Umreift wird oder nicht eine Art Abdeckung geben die du Abfragst z.B. wenn es sich um eine Europalette handelt kannst du ja dazwischen den unteren und oberen Brettern durchschauen und hier einen Platz vorsehen wo der Bediener eine Haftetikette anbringt die dann deine LS unterbricht. Dieses Signal fragst du ab wenn die Palette positioniert ist.  

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 März 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Nix. Aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wie ich das verwirklichen soll oder wie das genau funktioniert. Farbsensor von Sick liegt so bei 600€



Für Simatic findest du den Kram unter "Moby Identifikationssystem"


----------



## Zimbo30 (13 März 2007)

Das mit dem RFID hört sich sehr interessant an.
Reflexionsfolie aus Meterware auf den Palettenfuß kleben wird auf Dauer
denke ich mal ziemlich teuer. Und weiß auch nicht ob die Kleber hinterher beim Kunden landen und wir Probleme bekommen.


----------



## nade (13 März 2007)

Also würde das spontan zu Gundula´s erstem Vorschlag tendieren. Fiel mir ein wosch noch 2 Beiträge vorher war, wurde aber bereits erwähnt. Weitere Idee die 2 Taster ob gestretcht oder nicht vom Befehlsstand an die erstmögliche Stelle verlegen, so das nur bei Größeren eingriffen wieder zum Befehlsstand zurück "gerannt" werden müßte. Wäre dahingehend nur nur die Frage ist es Sicherheitstechnisch möglich, und würde dadurch eine Zeiteinsparung wieder zu nichte, weil weitere Prozesse von da aus gesteuert werden.
Das mit dem Bar-code evtl durch einen Empfängerunabhängigen Platz und Code zu verwirklichen?


----------



## cmm1808 (14 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ne Frage.

Wa steht denn auf den Palettenschein? EAN,NVE

Du sagst, der Schein wird auf die Stelle aufgeklebt, so wie der Kunde es braucht.

Hierbei handelt es sich um eine europäische Norm "CCG". Das Etikett (oder mehrere) werden in einem Bereich von 400-800mm von der Palettenunterkante erwartet.
Solch einen Bereich kann man im Durchlauf mit einem Schwingspiegelscanner abtasten.

Daraus ergibt sich die nächste Frage. Sitzt das Etikett stirnseitig und/oder längsseitig auf der Palette?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Zimbo30 (14 März 2007)

Hallo,

auf dem Palettenschein steht noch gar nichts. Könnte man aber
Softwaremässig im Planungsprogramm wohl einen EAN drucken. 
Der Palettenschein kann an jeder Seite sein, je nach Kundenwunsch.

Ich glaub mit dem abscannen wird das nix. War auch meine erste Überlegung.

Nochmal eine Frage wenn ich es mit RFID machen würde.
Dann brauche ich ja ein Auswertgerät und ca 500 Transponder(300 Paletten pro Schicht) die ich auf die Palettenoberseite legen würde. 

Oder hab ich noch was vergessen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 März 2007)

Hallo,
@ Zimbo: die Transponder sind keine Wegwerfware, die kosten auch was, ich weiß nicht wie es bei Massenware aussieht, soll ja den Barcode ablösen, vielleicht hat da ja schon einer Erfahrungen gesammelt, die Metro hat doch damit schon rumgemacht.


----------



## Zimbo30 (14 März 2007)

Ich möchte die 500 ja auch dann im Umlauf halten und nicht neue kaufen.
Das wär sicher teuer


----------



## cmm1808 (14 März 2007)

Zimbo30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf dem Palettenschein steht noch gar nichts. Könnte man aber
> Softwaremässig im Planungsprogramm wohl einen EAN drucken.
> ...


----------



## Zimbo30 (14 März 2007)

Die Palettenzettel werden direkt vom Planungsprogramm aus gedruckt und an der Produktionsstätte an der Palette angebracht. 
Wenn die Palette gestrecht werden soll ist dies symolisch auf dem Palettenzettel dargestellt. Max Höhe der Palette und soweiter werden nur auf dem Auftragsbericht an der produktionsstätte sichtbar(oder halt im planungsprogramm). Der Palettierer sieht nur ob gestrecht werden soll oder nicht und bei der Palettierung längs/quer oder beides. Und dies wie gesagt ist symbolisch auf dem Palettenschein dargestellt.


----------



## Zimbo30 (15 März 2007)

Hab gestern noch mit einem Techniker von Sick gesprochen. 
Bei RFID wird immer ein ganzer Datensatz von dem Gerät per serieller schnittstelle oder TCP/IP übertragen. Ich dachte es gibt auch einfache Lösung bei der ich einfach nur ne Rückmeldung bekomme das an der Palette ein Transponder vorhanden ist oder auch nicht. 

Der Spass bei Sick kommt mich mit entsprechenenden Antennen auf ca 3600€.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 März 2007)

Wie wäre es eine Papieretikette mit EAN-Code die vom Maschinisten an den Palettenfuß geklebt wird und per Barcodescanner (gibt welche die lediglich überwachen ob ein Barcode drauf ist oder nicht mit einfachem Digitalausgang) abgefragt wird ?


Eine Rolle mit 4000 Endlosetiketten wird nicht die Welt kosten und ihr kommt fast 2 Wochen damit aus. Die Frage ist halt ob ihr die Etiketten irgenwo auch selber Drucken könntet......gibt aber auch Firmen die sowas machen .

Wäre denke ich vergleichsweise billig !


----------



## Zimbo30 (15 März 2007)

Die Lösung gefällt mir jetzt auch ganz gut. Wie nah muss der Barcodescanner in der Regel zum scannen an das Etikett?

Dazu müsse ich die Palette anhalten oder? Könnte nur seitlich scannen oder geht das auch während dem vorbeilaufen der Palette? Wie träge sind die Scanner da so


----------



## Boxy (15 März 2007)

Oder ein Siemens Vision Sensor welcher halt z.B. an der Palette einen "schwarzen" Punkt erkennt oder nicht. Alternativ kannst ja mal bei IFM schauen!
Kleiner Kamera Sensor welcher entsprechend ewtas in schwarz/weiss erkennt!


http://www.ifm-electronic.com/ifmint/web/home.htm


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 März 2007)

Also Laser-Barcodescanner können im Vorbeifahren scannen und haben Reichweiten von bis zu 2 metern ! Standard dürfte aber so um die 20-30cm sein............

Auf einer Verpackungsmaschine verwenden wir so einen Scanner um zu kontrollieren ob auch wirklich ein lesbarer Barcode auf der Verpackung gedruckt wurde.......weiß leider die Type/Firma jetzt nicht .


----------



## Gundula (15 März 2007)

Hallo,

Anbringen von Etiketten, Labels, RFID, farbliche Kennzeichnung, etc.
kosten alle Geld und bei jeder Palette zusätzlichen Arbeitsaufwand,
Anbringen und Entfernen.
Wie oben schon vorgeschlagen, einen Taster installieren, Datensatz generieren (ist nur 1 Bit), diesen in der Fördertechnik von Platz zu Platz mitgeben und an der Wickelmaschine auswerten.
Das einmal Installations- und Programmier-Aufwand und funzt dann automatisch.
An den Aufnahmestationen da zwischen, wenn nötig auch einen Taster oder Zugschalter, dann können dort auch die von den Staplerfahren aufgesetzten Paletten "kodiert" werden.


----------



## mr__mines (19 März 2007)

Ich glaube auch das das mit der Farbe eine "Unsichere" Sache ist, da die Palette ja wieder kommet. Sonst würde ja der Transponder auch nichts bringen, ausser Geldausgabe. Da sind dann alle Paletten irgendwann rot. 
Transponder ist schon eine Feine Sache aber nur für ein BIT schon sehr teuer finde ich.

Das mit dem Taster am Band und so, ist wirklich das einfachste.


----------

